

Introducing Design+Banter: A get-together for designers in London. - orourkedesign
http://gearoidorourke.com/articles/introducing-design-and-banter/
Today Sam and I are introducing Design + Banter: a get-together for designers. Every month, a group of talented web designers will gather in London to trade stories, share ideas, drink beer, bowl and play table tennis.<p>It's free, but the venue isn't huge — so go grab a ticket now: http://designandbanter.com/ — Reply
======
lewisflude
I'll be there! Interesting concept. I must say, the last Designer News meetup
was great. I'm always keen to meet other people who love doing the same kinda
stuff I love doing.

~~~
orourkedesign
Great that you're coming — it might seem obvious, but this will fly or die
purely on how much people get involved. So I appreciate you giving up your
evening 3 weeks in advance!

